# Printer prints extra blank page



## cskalski

I started helping out with the computers at my church in order to replace our part-time tech who moved away. 

The major complaint that all the users had was that an extra or seperator page was printing during every print job, wasting paper. 

The easiest way of fixing this is when you hit print, the print screen comes up, and one of the defaults is "print all pages in range".

Justy change this to "one page", and the extra page will stop. 

I know that you can also change the option to print the seperator page, but I am a bit rusty and I cannot find it!!! (embarassed). 

So, can anyone tell me how to eliminate printing the sep. page?

Thanks!

Chris, new guy.


----------



## JohnWill

It's normally an option (if available) in the printer properties. I don't have that option available for any of my printers, and I don't get a separator page.

Just go to properties, advanced, click *separator page* and backspace the text in the box.


----------



## Pookie

suppress blank pages should be an option on the menu of the printer.


----------



## JohnWill

Pookie said:


> suppress blank pages should be an option on the menu of the printer.


See previous post.


----------



## Byteman

I've had very limited success with cleaning the rollers that grab the paper to move it into printing zone....

You do need to of course, have printer unplugged from everything- and it pays to follow the directions given in your user manual or online guide.

Rollers can in time pick up some paper dust, ink, whatever....

I have a very old HP Officejet 500 that occaisionally ships out about 6 sheets blank... I just it for text, rough copies, notes so I don't really care. It's problem is the paper being used, it's been sticking together, even after I block and reblock the paper....gotta use it up and the blanks just get put back in for another "ride".....


----------



## JohnWill

I think he's talking about the separator page that the printer driver spits out.  It's an option in Printer Properties.


----------



## Byteman

Yes, I know that...just giving another instance of printer weirdness....


----------



## JohnWill

Byteman said:


> Yes, I know that...just giving another instance of printer weirdness....


Gotcha!  I just wondered where that came from.


----------



## Byteman

What.....the printer? (Just kidding JW).......it's from a friend, ya know those people who want to do you a nice favor by *by giving you a free used printer that is out of ink....* 

And this summer I cleaned out storage and took about 12 old inkjets to the recycling event!


----------



## JohnWill

Boy, you're a real junk collector.  When I need ink, I buy a new printer, it's cheaper!


----------



## ARTETUREN

hai

*@ cskalski*
You have problem with the form of document, not with the printer. Check it ..

*@ Byteman *

You have problem with the printers  .. J. W. proved it


----------



## Byteman

With luck, the 3 good printers I have now should last the rest of my life! 

The wife has found out how to print pictures and she only knows one thing> 8.5X11 on HP Photo glossy. More ink, please.

I had only the old Officejet 500 but she bought a HP photosmart 8250 at a lawn sale....almost brand new, but it came with a whole new unopened double ink cartridge pack! So, she did pretty good for $40. It's out of ink now, though.....


----------



## JohnWill

I'm trying some refills in my Photosmart C7280, finally got tired of using the expensive spread.


----------



## Byteman

I used to refill my Lexmark 5700c Jetprinter, and it worked provided I used a certain compatible ink. It's probably improved over the years. 

That printer lasted me 7 years! About every 3 refills I had to obtain a genuine Lexmark cartridge since they will burn the print heads after 2-3 refills. Then, refill the genuine a few times...get a genuine Lexmark...so on.


----------

